# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Raleigh 7/20 & 21



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Raleigh 7/20 & 21
Some of the frogs available at Repticon Raleigh NC this weekend include:
Azureus, Leucomelas, Green & Black Auratus, Reticulated Auratus, Highland Bronze Auratus, Bakhuis, Patricia, Bicolor, Orange Sirensis (lamasi), Rio Branco Pumilio, Cristobal Pumilio, Esperanza Pumilio and vivs & supplies.


----------

